# ezjail-admin update -i:



## goshanecr (Sep 19, 2016)

Good day friends!

I'm update host from 10.3 amd64 to 11-PRERELEASE amd64.
All as need from /usr/src/Makefile:

```
#  1.  `cd /usr/src'       (or to the directory containing your source tree).
#  2.  `make buildworld'
#  3.  `make buildkernel KERNCONF=YOUR_KERNEL_HERE'     (default is GENERIC).
#  4.  `make installkernel KERNCONF=YOUR_KERNEL_HERE'   (default is GENERIC).
#       [steps 3. & 4. can be combined by using the "kernel" target]
#  5.  `reboot'        (in single user mode: boot -s from the loader prompt).
#  6.  `mergemaster -p'
#  7.  `make installworld'
#  8.  `mergemaster'            (you may wish to use -i, along with -U or -F).
#  9.  `make delete-old'
# 10.  `reboot'
# 11.  `make delete-old-libs' (in case no 3rd party program uses them anymore)
```

After that procedure I upgrade my jails:
`ezjail-admin update -i` 
but that command gives me some errors like:

```
/usr/jails/basejail/usr/lib32/libprivateheimipcc.so.11cpio: usr/lib32/libprivateheimipcc.so.11: Cannot extract through symlink /usr/jails
/usr/jails/basejail/usr/lib32/libprivateheimipcc.socpio: usr/lib32/libprivateheimipcc.so: Cannot extract through symlink /usr/jails
/usr/jails/basejail/usr/lib32/libprivateheimipcs.acpio: usr/lib32/libprivateheimipcs.a: Cannot extract through symlink /usr/jails
/usr/jails/basejail/usr/lib32/libprivateheimipcs_p.acpio: usr/lib32/libprivateheimipcs_p.a: Cannot extract through symlink /usr/jails
/usr/jails/basejail/usr/lib32/libprivateheimipcs.so.11cpio: usr/lib32/libprivateheimipcs.so.11: Cannot extract through symlink /usr/jails
/usr/jails/basejail/usr/lib32/libprivateheimipcs.socpio: usr/lib32/libprivateheimipcs.so: Cannot extract through symlink /usr/jails
/usr/jails/basejail/usr/lib32/libkafs5_p.acpio: usr/lib32/libkafs5_p.a: Cannot extract through symlink /usr/jails
/usr/jails/basejail/usr/lib32/libkafs5.so.11cpio: usr/lib32/libkafs5.so.11: Cannot extract through symlink /usr/jails
/usr/jails/basejail/usr/lib32/libkafs5.socpio: usr/lib32/libkafs5.so: Cannot extract through symlink /usr/jails
```

And inside the jail I cannot upgrade ports because of:

```
make: "/basejail/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk" line 1148: UNAME_r (11.0-PRERELEASE) and OSVERSION (1002509) do not agree on major version number.
```
This happens as i understand, because of inside jail not updated /usr/include/sys with file param.h with *_FreeBSD_Version_ *variable.

I'm of course can manually sync host /usr/include dir with basejail /usr/jails/basejail/usr/include dir, but this is not right way. How I can solve that issue in true way?


----------



## Remington (Sep 19, 2016)

This is the procedures I use as my processor have 8 cores for quicker compilation:

```
cd /usr/src
make -j8 buildworld
make -j8 buildkernel KERNCONF=GENERIC
make installkernel KERNCONF=GENERIC
<reboot>
mergemaster -p
cd /usr/src
make installworld
mergemaster -PFUi
yes | make delete-old
yes | make delete-old-libs
<reboot>
```

I would delete the basejail directory and use the `ezjail-admin update -i` as it will rebuild basejail.

If you run into problems trying to delete basejail then use this command `chflags -R noschg basejail`.

Better backup your basejail just in case before performing the above procedures.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 19, 2016)

> ```
> yes | make delete-old
> ```


Tip: BATCH_DELETE_OLD_FILES

i.e. `make -DBATCH_DELETE_OLD_FILES delete-old`

See /usr/src/Makefile.inc1:

```
.if !defined(BATCH_DELETE_OLD_FILES)
RM_I=-i
.else
RM_I=-v
.endif
```


----------



## goshanecr (Sep 20, 2016)

Friends, problem was in that case:
First when I initially install ezjail and construct jails with it, all directories are in /usr/jails
But after some time, there are less disk space in /usr partition and I move /usr/jails to /var/jails and create symlink to /usr/jails.
I think that that problems with that. Now I think that if I need to move jails directory, I must use 
	
	



```
mount_nullfs ... ...
```
 to point new location to old location.

Sorry for bad english


----------

